# D. ebraccatus?



## AndyShores (Jan 6, 2009)

These were sold to me as H. leucophyllata... but I have to assume they are D. ebraccatus when comparing them to pics I've seen. I realize D. ebraccatus are not so common in the hobby, but this lady breeds them - if that is what they indeed are. Any ID help would be awesome - Andy


----------



## AndyShores (Jan 6, 2009)

another one...


----------



## AndyShores (Jan 6, 2009)

Realized that it might help out if I de-nerdified my post, Clown tree frog vs. Hourglass tree frog. I'm really leaning towards ebraccatus (hourglass). The snout seems stubbier than most pics of clowns i could find, and the pattern is less often broken up on the clowns, and they seem to lack the "speckling" the hourglass TF have.

I realize I've basically answered my own question, but I also have heard time and again that ebraccatus are overly rare in the hobby.. so therein lies my confusion.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Andy,
I do not know of any breeder that is currently selling these frogs, but I know that Black Jungle has had them in the past. They are awsome little frogs, but I have never kept clowns, so I cann't talk without bias. For housing you can put 5-6 in a 10-15 gallon (highs are better than standard sizes), and for feeding you can use drosophila until they are at least 6 months old. 

I have a dozen of these guys, so if you still can't find some within the next few months drop me a pm. There are some pics of my hourglass on here: gallery

And if you decide you want clowns, Mike Novy (rainforest junkies) is the guy to get them from.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah those are definitely hourglass, i had a group of them in the past they are great frogs


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Those are ebraccata. I even looked at my clowns and then ran in the next room to see my ebracatta, just for you. I will get a picture. To tide you over, here are some younger clowns, they maintain this same uniform pattern, unlike ebraccata.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

You need to take pics of your ebraccatus Derek, I want to see the "funky" lookin one


----------



## AndyShores (Jan 6, 2009)

otis07 said:


> Hey Andy,
> I do not know of any breeder that is currently selling these frogs, but I know that Black Jungle has had them in the past. They are awsome little frogs, but I have never kept clowns, so I cann't talk without bias. For housing you can put 5-6 in a 10-15 gallon (highs are better than standard sizes), and for feeding you can use drosophila until they are at least 6 months old.
> 
> I have a dozen of these guys, so if you still can't find some within the next few months drop me a pm. There are some pics of my hourglass on here: gallery
> ...


Thanks for the help, how old are your hourglasses? Mine is still young, but can eat small crickets now - thankfully. I've had it for about 4 months, orginally bought 2, but one developed what we assume was a neurologic disorder rather quickly.. (my dad is a vet. neurologist so it was professional opinion) so that was a rather strange thing for a frog I thought. 

I'll be looking for a few more in the next month or two, think anybody will have them at the Atlanta Reptile show? I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

AndyShores said:


> Thanks for the help, how old are your hourglasses? Mine is still young, but can eat small crickets now - thankfully. I've had it for about 4 months, orginally bought 2, but one developed what we assume was a neurologic disorder rather quickly.. (my dad is a vet. neurologist so it was professional opinion) so that was a rather strange thing for a frog I thought.
> 
> I'll be looking for a few more in the next month or two, think anybody will have them at the Atlanta Reptile show? I'll be there for sure.


I have two different "batches" of hourglass, I have one group of 4 that is is around a year old now, maybe 15 months, and another group of eight that are under 6 months old. 

I do not know of anyone that will be selling them at the Atlanta show, but that could change. But besides black jungle I have not seen them for sale anywhere else though. 
Sorry about your little guy btw


----------

